# Vintage 1970S Omega Quartz 1310 Cal?



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

I was out getting the 710's computer fixed yesterday when I mentioned I collected watches to the fixer, this illicited the response we all love as the chap proceeded to pull out a bag of three watches he had lying around and wanted to sell.

The first two were early 1900s ladies gold trench style watches, non-workers so not interested but the third one was this...














































Now I know it's an Omega, it's from the 1970s and it's gold plated but what I'm unsure of is the movement, is it a 1310? Also, are those push buttons on the side for quick hour change ie when changing time zones?

To me, the movement doesn't look modern day Quartz so is it more of a transition elec - Quartz piece?

I offered and paid Â£80 for the watch totally on spec. I'm getting a battery today so hopefully it works!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It is a 1310 to my untrained eye. I know because it says so next to the omega logo near the battery.

I love those happy, albeit rare, stories of people just waiting to sell a watch for less than it's worth


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

levon2807 said:


> I'm getting a battery today so hopefully it works!


Good luck...so many seem to suffer from broken coils....probably because they get damaged when changing the battery.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> levon2807 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting a battery today so hopefully it works!
> ...


Good news, it's working 100%  I noticed that the crystal is original, it still had the Omega mark!

I'll give it a clean up and post more pics, it's just on a cheap strap at the mo so I can wear it...maybe an ostrich strap?

I know what you're saying Scott, bargain watches are far more justifiable!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

levon2807 said:


> Good news, it's working 100%


Jammy bugger! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

levon2807 said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > levon2807 said:
> ...


Well done, happy ending , wear in good health !! :thumbup:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep defo a 1310. The pushers control the day and the secs, check for a manual old omegas website, brilliant resource and a big up to Steve for making it.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Jon, that's a great site!

I've now cleaned the watch up and got all the scratches out of the crystal with the aid of Autosol. I doubt I'll be able to polish the light marks out of the gold plate without rubbing it off?

Two things surprised me about this watch, firstly it has an acrylic crystal and secondly it ticks! I know nearly all Quartz watches tick but I havent really owned many so it was a little surprising.

I'll post a pic in the Sunday thread of her on all her glory


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

No worries mate, i posted in a hurry so im glad you worked out what i meant LOL

Yep I would leave the GP alone... better safe than sorry.

Love the engraving, history is so important. 

Well yes its a quartz... but not just any quartz... its an early Omega in house movement and really something quite special compared to a modern movement, or even one that was sold only 2 or so years later. Early quartz is super collectible now as people realise just how cool the technology was back then. In fact in this recession Omega quartz has seen growth price wise, rare when few watches are adding any value now.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

JonW said:


> No worries mate, i posted in a hurry so im glad you worked out what i meant LOL
> 
> Yep I would leave the GP alone... better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


Lol I sometimes think we have our own language on here mate!

I was thinking about the engraving over lunch and did think about swapping the caseback for a clean one but I don't think it detracts from

the watch at all and of course it dates it nicely.

That's fantastic to hear on collectability Jon, I think it's all the more special when you pick a diamond out the rough like this one and its certainly easier to keep a watch when you haven't severely lightened your wallet for it!


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

JonW said:


> No worries mate, i posted in a hurry so im glad you worked out what i meant LOL
> 
> Yep I would leave the GP alone... better safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


Lol I sometimes think we have our own language on here mate!

I was thinking about the engraving over lunch and did think about swapping the caseback for a clean one but I don't think it detracts from

the watch at all and of course it dates it nicely.

That's fantastic to hear on collectability Jon, I think it's all the more special when you pick a diamond out the rough like this one and its certainly easier to keep a watch when you haven't severely lightened your wallet for it!


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I really like the 1310's, at the time of production they really were one of Omegas flag ship movements and with an accuracy of 5SPM they were great watches

The 1310 movement (or Megaquartz 32Khz, denoting a quartz resonation of 32000 times per second) was used across the flag ship range, at the time the top of the line 32Khz (TV Dial) was amongst Omegas most expensive non gold watches, to give an indication you could buy three moon watches for one MQ32Khz

Although they do suffer from coil issues as Silverhawk pointed out, they can be picked up quite cheaply from 'the bay', I have about ten 32Khz in various forms plus another 5 or so donor watches! I wish it was that easy with the MQ2.4Mhz's!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Seems the coils are the weak link, i have a couple with shot coils.

We need to find a coil rewind service, there would certainly be a small demand from other 1310 collectors no doubt.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

I have seen at least half a dozen nice GP and non MQ branded 1310's sneak through the bay in the last 6 months and go for peanuts, I also know a guy in the states who has a load of NOS coils but he charges around Â£80 a piece for them

IMHO 1310 are really undervalued at the moment, but there are models out there as I said earlier that do attract fairly big money now, they are definitely a watch on the up, interestingly Somlo's in Burlington arcade had a TV dial MQ32Khz for sale (grey slate face on SS band) for Â£2750, which they have since sold! Obviously Somlo's is an anomaly to the likes of us mere mortals but it shows that there is a desirability factor to them! Althought Â£2750 sounds crackers you need to factor in that they charge Â£15000 for a ploprof and Â£18000 for a Railmaster!

Cheers Tom


----------

